# What is sfc and how do I run it?



## william92129 (May 6, 2003)

Someone told me to run sfc before I thought about reinstalling windows. What is "sfc" and How do I use? it. Thank you.


----------



## raybro (Apr 27, 2003)

sfc stands for System File Checker. It scans all the windows OS system files to see if they are all there and not corrupted. If it finds a bad one, you will be prompted to insert your windows CD to extract a new file to replace the bad one.

You get to sfc by going to Start/Run and type *sfc* and OK. This will open the SFC utility. Just click "Start" to begin.


----------

